# MODEL BUILDERS age/race/location



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Frist off if this is not righht to post SORRY DELETE IT !




Here lately on both sides of Lay It Low the race hate or i should the race name calling has been very heavy ! And even over here it been out of hand ! I my self might have been hurt by some of the words tossed around ! 

By making this poll i hope to give all the LIL member a look to see how many differnt racies share this form ! How many older Builders we have and to put insite on how many kids actual attend this forum with out parent supervision ! 


So Please ! Let be a community that Builds together ! And Keep this Hobby of Model building strong !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Minidreams Inc 
M.C.B.A. 


Real Name David 

32 yrs old 

Kansas City,MO


White 

Have a white son 3 and a mixed daughter 10 White/ Mexican


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

LOWRIDERMODELS 

M.C.B.A. NOVICE

NAME:MARK

31 YRS. OLD 

NEWBERRY SPRINGS 
CALIFORNIA


ALL MY MOMS SIDE OF THE FAMILY IS SPANISH,MY DADS SIDE IS MIXED: GRANDFATHER CHEROKEE INDIAN,AND MY GRANDMOTHER IS WHITE FROM LONDON ENGLAND!

SO I'M WHITE/MEXICAN/INDIAN!


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

im far from racist :cheesy: 

real name QUAY

im white

32

pensacola fl.

son is mixed 1/2 white 1/2 black and guamainian 

daughter is white


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Not sure how or why any of this is relevant, but, what the hell.

Real name, Shawn

32 years old

*Irish*

Anderson, Indiana. United States. Earth.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

KUSTOMBUILDER 

NAMEAVID

Car Club: DISTINGUISHED C.C.

38 YRS. OLD 

Im from the CPT.Big bad Compton :biggrin: 
CALIFORNIA

Im mixed.Mexican,Guatemalan,Indian,and french.but i was raise latino.  

Im not racist.I can care less what color you are.as long as you get along with me.i will get along with you. 



> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 13 2007, 10:10 AM~8992053
> *Not sure how or why any of this is relevant, but, what the hell.*


x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 13 2007, 11:10 AM~8992053
> *Not sure how or why any of this is relevant, but, what the hell.
> *



Between All The ******* , WET BACK , AND **** comments lately thought it was needed to show each of use that are members of LIL The number of differnt racies that are Members ! And May be some of them will relize who they are going to offend the next time they start to run off at the mouth ! To Me i am no where racist ! Many of my freinds are on this Board , And in my real life i let someones actions effect me not their race ! 

SO I posted this just to let OTHER's THINK about what they should or shouldn't be tossing around !


----------



## sinister (Jan 31, 2007)

Real Name: Cory

Wyoming

25 years old

WHITE!

2 white kids and a white wife!

No, I'm not racist!


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

da squid
low4oshow rookie builder

real name: rolando 

austin,texas

14 yrs old

mexican

im not racist!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2007, 09:31 AM~8992124
> *Between    All The  ******* ,  WET  BACK ,  AND  ****    comments  lately    thought  it  was  needed  to  show  each of  use  that  are  members  of  LIL  The  number    of  differnt  racies  that are  Members  !  And  May be  some of  them  will  relize  who  they  are  going  to    offend  the  next time  they  start  to  run  off  at the  mouth !  To  Me  i  am  no  where  racist !  Many  of  my  freinds  are  on this  Board  ,  And  in  my  real life  i  let  someones  actions  effect  me  not  their  race  !
> 
> SO  I  posted  this  just  to  let  OTHER's  THINK  about  what  they  should  or  shouldn't  be  tossing around  !
> *


I see what your saying bro, I really do. I just hope this doesn't create MORE hate on here. People that use these words don't really care who they offend.


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LowandBeyond
MCBA rookie
real name Travis

Location.....no where Indiana

age......27

Race.....white

married with 2 kids. 5yo son and 1 yo daughter all white bread

I'M NOT RACIST...................I JUST HATE EVERYBODY! :biggrin: Naw, far from racist. Its not the race, its the people within.


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 09:52 AM~8992201
> *LowandBeyond
> MCBA rookie
> real name Travis
> ...


I think the words "nowhere" and "Indiana" pretty much have the same meaning.


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

southside_groovin
future MCBA prospect hopefully :biggrin:

my real name is jeremy

oklahoma city oklahoma

28 years old
not REALLY married
no kids
1/2 white 1/2 cuban

im not racist i just cant stand fools who cant speak english or drive :twak:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by southside groovin_@Oct 13 2007, 10:56 AM~8992230
> *southside_groovin
> future MCBA prospect hopefully :biggrin:
> 
> ...


yeah i think a lot of us would like to be that good someday....im gonna keep continuing to try and get better and try new stuff


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

MCBA BiggC=Chris

Independence, MO 

30 years old

No wife, No kids, just pets

I'm white bread also with a few other mixed in

I'm not racist, but if I don't like you I'll let ya know


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 09:52 AM~8992201
> *LowandBeyond
> MCBA rookie
> real name Travis
> ...


X2

PANCHO1969
MCBA

NAMEANCHO

STOCKTON, CA

IM MEXICAN

MARRIED WITH 3 GIRLS AND A BOY ANY TIME NOW hno: FULL MEXICAN


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Oct 13 2007, 10:00 AM~8992250
> *yeah i think a lot of us would like to be that good someday....im gonna keep continuing to try and get better and try new stuff
> *



kissass. :biggrin: 




Racist is all in peoples heads and to an extent we all are. No matter the race we are and the race we resent. Could be our own race we are racist agenst. Could be major hating going down to just hating one or two people from that race. Thats why I posted I hate everyone. Its not the race its the people. I hate more white people than any other race.


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

Low4oshow MCC

real name Jeremy Mathis

age 22

Black

I am racist against all the lazy people but for real im not racist one bit i have many friends of all races


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

REAL NAME LONNIE


LOCATION LOUISVILLE,KENTUCKY


M.C.C M.C.B.A


AGE 30


RACE WHITE

BUT LOOK LIKE A MEXICAN 

HAVE 4 DAUGHTERS WHITE AS WELL


FAR FROM BEING A RACIST I GET ALONG WITH EVERY BODY EVERY RACE IT DONT MATTER WHAT RACE YOU ARE YOU GIVE RESPECT YOU GET RESPECT AND THATS THE WAY I FEEL ABOUT WHO EVER STARTED THIS RACIST BULL :thumbsup:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 11:08 AM~8992279
> *kissass.    :biggrin:
> Racist is all in peoples heads and to an extent we all are.  No matter the race we are and the race we resent.  Could be our own race we are racist agenst.  Could be major hating going down to just hating one or two people from that race.  Thats why I posted I hate everyone.  Its not the race its the people.  I hate more white people than any other race.
> *


NOWAY....i know myself im not good enough right now but only way to get better is KEEP BUILDING


----------



## low4life74 (Jun 10, 2006)

Hector Flores

31 yrs old

St Louis, Missouri

Mexican


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

OJ HYDRAULICS

REAL NAME: O'CHRISTIAN


DALLAS ,TEXAS


15

GIRLFRIEND 

BLACK/MEXICAN/NATIVE AMERICAN, BUT CANT REALLY TELL I LOOK MORE BLACK THAN ANY THING.

IM FAR FROM RACIST! IM KOOL WIT EVERY 1 I MEET UNLESS THEY DO SUMTHIN TO CHANGE MY MIND.


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

I'M NOT RACIST.....I HATE EVERYONE EQUALLY!!!!!!!!

FORGET ABOUT IT....ERASE THE HATE!

DONT HATE....PARTICIPATE! ................ LIKE THE HOMIE TOO $HORT SAYS....." WERE ALL THE SAME COLOR UNDERNEATH!"

PEACE OUT TO ALL THE HOMIES RIGHT HERE ON LAY IT LOW!


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

I am nobody here but what the hell

old low&slo

real name greg

location maryland

age 50

race ( awb ) average white boy

married 1 son 8 yrs old and a white wife

I could not care less what race anyone is .I just try to treat everybody as individuals and with respect.


----------



## javzam78 (Sep 5, 2007)

I guess it's my turn

Real name: Javier

Location: Miami, Fl

Age: 29

Married, no kids

Cuban

Racism is useless. By hating others for their color of skin or ethnic background your showing ignorance and a great deal of self hate.


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

LIL screennames:Ronin,Highridah,Lownslow,Panzerfaust,Choplin64,Mayflower99

Name:Mike Nice(alias)

Location:MW Unknown

Age:YTBV

Girlfriend

American thats right i said it im latino but i dont deny where im born

i could care less


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

WACO

Real name is Carlos Olvera

Race Mexican

Age 23

I'm Waco, Texas

Not married

I have one daughter shes 7yrs old

I'm not racist I love all god creations. I dnt see colors just Lay it Low Brothers!!! :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

Mademan


Real Name Mike 

21 yrs old

Prince albert, sask. Canada


White (english, scottish, german,ukranian)


no kids.....that I know of


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Blue s10
M.C.B.A.

Real name Derek

24 years old

Riverton Wyoming

White


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ronin_@Oct 13 2007, 12:21 PM~8992558
> *LIL screennames:Ronin,Highridah,Lownslow,Panzerfaust,Choplin64,Mayflower99
> 
> Name:Mike Nice(alias)
> ...


 :ugh:


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

wagonguy

DPMCC Gold member

name: john martin

location: Norcal


age: 17 (18 in a few days)

marital status: single

all american

im the most UNracist person you will meet.... kinda....


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wagonguy_@Oct 13 2007, 01:12 PM~8992771
> *wagonguy
> 
> DPMCC Gold member
> ...


happy future b-day homie.


----------



## DoUgH (Jun 13, 2006)

DoUgH


name: Jon Landeros

location: Des Moines, Iowa

age: almost 31

married: 12 yrs been together 16 yrs wife's white 

son 13 moslty white 

Dad's mexican mom's white


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

LMAO.....whos the unknown??? 

Unkown [ 1 ] [4.17%]


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 13 2007, 02:32 PM~8992878
> *LMAO.....whos the unknown???
> 
> Unkown  [ 1 ]  [4.17%]
> *


Probley Hearse Drive ! He dont know his real dad ! But He has 4 uncle BOBBIES ! and he was dating his sister in June ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2007, 01:47 PM~8992962
> *Probley    Hearse  Drive  !    He  dont    know  his  real  dad  !  But  He  has  4  uncle  BOBBIES  !  and  he  was  dating  his  sister  in    June  !  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Mexican/Puerto Rican

31 yrs old 

Marrried

Not racist by far

Wife mexican

4kids


----------



## Ronin (Mar 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 13 2007, 12:06 PM~8992739
> *:ugh:
> *


you dont know anything about the Mayflower clique so dont judge


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

nick: asco1
name: Sebastian
location: Nuremberg, Germany
age: 31
marital status: single with g/f
race: white

Racist? Hell no!


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

rob
33 yrs.
building for 18 yrs.
all finished builds are kept in boxes and stuck in storage,
to afraid of dust and damage-shame huh?
lowrider-ratrods only,built a ship once and threw it away.


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

Big Vato

Real Name: Beto Mares

Age: 18

From: Clovis, New Mexico

Mexican/White/Irish

Dad's Mexican with alittle Irish and my moms white

I can be alittle racist


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

ShowRodFreak

aka Don B Valdiviezo

age:46

Indian/Spain-spanish/Irish/Phillipino

El Chuco ( El Paso TX )

Wife- German / Mexican

Threes Kids 23,17,8


Mothers side
Great Grand father Migrated from Spain, Great Grand Mom is Native Indian.
Fathers Side
Grand Father in Phillipino, Grand Mother is Scottish Irish

Family reuion next near will yeild 1,500 members. Yikes which yeilds from the Vasquez blood line

Valdiviezo was one of the Names on the May Flower. There is a Book of Valdiviezo's I need to purchase.

Two cents - History revealed- Columbus was adopted and belonged to a spanish family. ??? Wow a latino discovered America, but how can you discover something that was already here. History needs to be rewritten not only from 1492 , but all the wrongs that were swept under a RUG....starting with Andrew Jackson.. Read "The Trail of Tears. You'll really open your eyes and appreciate what we have now from the people that fought racism.

oneyed


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Hello my name is T-jay and I'm an alcoholic!

Age: 29

Location: Calgary,Alberta-Canada

Race: Whiter then rice!

Racist: I'm not prejudice I hate everybodie equally....


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

wusup homies 
my real name is chris 

maried 2 kids 

im irish and jamaican 
wife is from bahamas ,

im am raciest ,aginst ******* of all races ,ignorant people discust me :barf:


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2007, 06:59 PM~8993884
> *wusup homies
> my real name is chris
> frum liberty city,miami  fla and now reside in north miami beach, and 100% made in dade county
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

We didn't see it the first time or what????


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

Models IV Life

Custom Builders M.C.C.

name: FRED

age: 30

Location: CALI

ethenicity: MEXICAN/AMERICAN

racist: NEGATIVE!!!! 

I GOT HOMIES OF ALL RACES. I DON'T GIVE A SHIT UNLESS YOU DISRESPECT ME
AND MY RACE.


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 13 2007, 07:04 PM~8993902
> *  We didn't see it the first time or what????
> *


sorry i had forgot to add where i was from ,so i had added it to the quote ,dont be mean


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

in my opinion we are all human thats what we all are ,white people ,black people,hispanic people ect is just to seperate into groups of culture ,way of life ,diversity ,up bringing,and prejudice. if we all see eachother as humans and not people we would get along better and live better lives amongst eachother ,


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

[email protected]

real name........ jeff 

from pittsburgh P.A. (412) 

age...... 29

im white as white gets

im german and italian

im cool with everyone! i dont care what you are! 
your  with me, im  with you!


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Zack Felix

Location: Las Vegas, NV

Age: 16

Race: Latino ( Half Mexican And Half Spainish )

Height 5'9



IM NOT RACIST I HATE EVERYONE EQUALLY
:biggrin:






























:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 13 2007, 08:01 PM~8994476
> *Zack Felix
> 
> Location: Las Vegas, NV
> ...


Dang ur young too!


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 13 2007, 04:54 PM~8993859
> *Hello my name is T-jay and I'm an alcoholic!
> Age: 29
> 
> ...


Hi T-JAY!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 13 2007, 07:01 PM~8994476
> *Zack Felix
> 
> Location: Las Vegas, NV
> ...


Damn i didn't know you where 16, I thought you where like in your mid 20s early 40s


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

screen name: Linc

Real name: Linc
from langley B.C. Canada
Married but soon to be divorced.
1 daughter 
model car club C.M.B.I.
i was born oct14/77
and i have many friends from other races and i am not racist! :biggrin:
I am a natural born ******! (i am white)


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

damn, uwant my damn adress too :biggrin:

tyler
indpls, in
white and white.. daughter and family all white
im 22


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

rollinoldskoo

Real Name: Gilbert Rodrigues Jr.

26 yrs old 27 next month

Pearl City, HI..... born and raised Waianae, HI

Dad side:

Grandpa: father spanish puerto rican - mother puerto rican native

Grandma:father hawaiian - mother puerto rican irish french

Mother side:

Grandpa: mixed white from DC area..... english irish amer. indian scottish spanish

Grandma: full japanese 1st generation in here family born in america

3 of my 4 grandparents were born and raised in hawaii..... and my parents...


my wife is Filipino (thats a mix too really)


my son is even more mixed.....



its true that there is good and bad in every race or color....


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 13 2007, 10:30 PM~8995554
> *Damn i didn't know you where 16, I thought you where like in your mid 20s early 40s
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dade county_@Oct 13 2007, 06:59 PM~8993884
> *wusup homies
> my real name is chris
> 
> ...


 :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

themonteman

Name-Byran Meeks

Location-Cairo IL

Age-22 finta be 23 tomarrow on da 15

Fiance-russin/jamaican,have a lil girl by her she's''black/indian/russin/jamaican and got three more on the way anyday now.

Club-Low4oshow M.C.C

Im not a racist until someone call me out of my name.Also i can only vote once,but it has two of the races that i am up there  (not fair)


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Oct 13 2007, 05:54 PM~8993859
> *Hello my name is T-jay and I'm an alcoholic!
> 
> Age: 29
> ...



Lol, i can vouch for Tjay bein a alcoholic......

Phat97yukon

Jordan

25

calgary alberta canada

Whitie/*******
I aint racist, i aint sexist, i hate everyone that isnt me... :biggrin: JK


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big_Vato23_@Oct 13 2007, 11:27 PM~8995530
> *Hi T-JAY!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## RollinBlue (Oct 11, 2007)

mchittinswitches

lonzo

20 

waco, texas

mexicano

hate everyone equally jk


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Modelluver

Doug

16

Calgary Alberta Canada

Whitetrash/*******

Hate Everyone Equally


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

i need a wrecked jeep grand cherokee 94 to 98 :uh: :uh: :uh:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

IMPORTMADNESS

NAME: JR

AGE:24

LOCATION: LAKE HAVASU CITY AZ A.K.A HELL!!!

RACE: WHITE WITH IRISH AND INDIAN BLOOD


Im White Trash With Money


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 15 2007, 04:05 AM~9003033
> *IMPORTMADNESS
> 
> NAME: JR
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 
thats fucked up i can't even vote :angry:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

why cant u vote?


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 15 2007, 04:10 AM~9003040
> *why cant u vote?
> *


cause you an only vote once,im black and indian.


----------



## caprice on dz (Jan 17, 2002)

caprice on dz (should now be tc on dz)

real name phillip

age 24

location brooklyn, md

race (fat) 7/8 white guy, 1/8 cherokee :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

Evil c

Name:Corey M

age:30

location Robbins,ill (aka muddville)

Race:black 

No kids or wife (yet)

I don`t hate no one onless u piss me off


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 13, 2006)

[email protected]

Name:Gerardo M

Age:17

Location:Marietta, Georgia

Race:Mexican

No hate, Every1 Is Equal!!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

WHO AM I ? WAS DOES IT MATTER ! 

WHite [ _*24*_ ] [42.11%] 
Latino [ 18 ] [31.58%] 
Black [ 5 ] [8.77%] 
Asian [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
Mixed white/black [ 3 ] [5.26%] 
Mixed white/mexican [ 5 ] [8.77%] 
Mixed black/mexican [ 1 ] [1.75%] 
Indian [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
Unkown [ 1 ] [1.75%] 
Total Votes: 57


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DrNitrus
M.C.B.A. member


Real Name: Renato

30 years old 

Rahway, NJ

American so I guess Im mixed right lol

My parents came over from Portugal (Europe)
I was born here in NJ 

Married to my Protuguese wife so I guess my 2 boys are American/Portuguese


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

NAME...ANTHONY RIOS

AKA...MR BIGGS 

CLUB....M.C.B.A. PRES. 

AGE... 42

BORN ... EAST LOS ANGELES.

LOCATION ...LAND OF THE LOST. HOME OF THE DRIVEBY'S.

RACE...FRENCH/MEXICAN.. GREAT GREAT GANDPA FROM MEXICO, INDE DURANGO. GREAT GREAT GRANDMA FROM PARIS. SHE WAS WORKING IN MY GRANDPAS SILVER MINE WHEN THEY HOOKED UP. MOST OF MY FAMILY IS LIGHT COMPLECTED WITH GREEN OR BLUE EYE'S. 

SO YOU CAN SAY IM AN "AMERICAN" OF MEXICAN & FRENCH DECENT.

OH IM SINGLE AS FUCK AND I GET MORE ASS THEN A TOILET SEAT .


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

name: Kevin

v.p. semper fi car club

novice member:drastic plastic model car club

white guy located in olympia,wash.(born and raised)

in other words guppy land


i am part dutch,cherokee,and a few others i dunno,

i dont know half of my forth comings as i dont know my birth father..

so i just say mutt..


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

AHHH SHIT PARTY AT BIGGS PAD!!!! SAVE ME A HYNA!!!..LOL


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Oct 15 2007, 09:52 PM~9010715
> *AHHH SHIT PARTY AT BIGGS PAD!!!! SAVE ME A HYNA!!!..LOL
> *


no shit,but i think i would rather go to alberta  

then we could really get twisted and have a blast


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

NAME: Dennis Martinez

*AKA: BiggDeee, Pendejo, Hijo De La Chingada, Hey Stupid!, Hey you how much to cut my grass etc etc. 

Club: M.C.B.A

Age: 26 

Sex: Yes Please! :biggrin: 

Born and Raised: The Heart of the Lost Angels California

Race: Mayan/Mexican/Spanish )Spain i guess I know My GREAT GREAT GrandPapi came from Spain

So i guess American of Southern California  

Not Married but have a Girlfriend, Black with Mexican in her and yes that would be me :biggrin: )*


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

WELL MOST OF YOU THAT I HAVE DEALT WITH KNOW MY REAL NAME AND WERE I'M AT BUT FOR THOSE OF U THAT DON'T 

NAME: FRANCISCO. ALVARADO

AGE: 23

RACE: MEXICAN

LOCATION: SAN DIEGO,CALIFORNIA 

I AM SINGLE HAVE ONE SON AND THATS ALL I THINK IMA HAVE LOL

HAVE MY 2 BUCKETS ONES A DAILY DRIVER AND THE OTHER IS MY PROJECT (LOOK AT MY SIGNATURE) 

IVE BEEN WORKING ON MODELS SINCE 6TH GRADE ON AND OFF 

AND THATS ABOUT IT


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

this shit is startin to sound like a rehab meeting :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by zfelix_@Oct 16 2007, 12:28 AM~9011705
> *this shit is startin to sound like a rehab meeting :uh: :biggrin:
> *




REHABS FOR QUITERS! :biggrin:


----------



## bigbearlocos (Oct 8, 2005)

No Club: LoneWolf

*Real Name Gilbert (every calls me gil) 

49 yrs Young

Mexican American/Yaqui Indian

Tucson, AZ*


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

IRISH on our side of the family :angry: im not mad cause i have irish in me i just would have like someone tell me that i was mixed with that shit :uh: .when she said that i damn near fell out the chair i was sittin in.Im sorry for makin fun of the people that's irish


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

DAMN IM THE ONLY NATIVE AMERICAN THAT VOTED 

REAL NAME: ADRIAN

AGE: 25

RACE: FULL BLOODED NATIVE AMERICAN

AND I ALWAYS GET RACIST AROUND COLUMBUS DAY AND THANKSGIVING


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 16 2007, 05:57 AM~9012192
> *DAMN IM THE ONLY NATIVE AMERICAN THAT VOTED
> 
> REAL NAME: ADRIAN
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 16 2007, 06:43 AM~9012337
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


x2


----------



## radicalplastic09 (Jun 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 14 2007, 04:29 AM~8996186
> *:dunno:  :dunno:
> *


****** doesn't mean black person it means ignorant or dumb


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 16 2007, 05:50 AM~9012173
> *IRISH on our side of the family :angry: im not mad cause i have irish in me i just would have like someone tell me that i was mixed with that shit :uh: .when she said that i damn near fell out the chair i was sittin in.Im sorry for makin fun of the people that's irish
> *



Nothing wrong with being IRISH ! Its not a color its a country ! 


Monte i now most people here can't stand you ! It has nothing to do with color ! Its behavior ! 


If any knows there ture history most europen americans ( WHITE PEOPLE) were north African ! Most people belive Africans were all black ! Do they not ! 

We ( THE WHITE PEOPLE) seem to think we just woke up one day on this land ! 


1 reason i started this topic was to see what would be put down ! 2 to see the adversity WE all got to be put into ! 





And as for your comment you can vote 1 time ! What is the race you would say is most you ! Like when you apply for a job and they ask ! You put down Black , Indain , Cause in my 32 years never have i seen an app. have a slot for mixed races , and 1 reason HEARSE DRIVER dont have a job is cause he has never been able to find the INBREED box to check ! LOL! 


The truth behind any race is to STAND STRONG ON WHO AND WHAT YOU ARE ! YOUR THE ONLY ONE THAT CAN CONTROL YOU ! NOT THE COLOR OF YOUR SKIN !


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

no doubt mini....


good thought there


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 10:21 AM~9013346
> *Nothing  wrong  with  being  IRISH  ! Its not  a  color  its  a  country  !
> Monte  i  now  most  people  here  can't  stand  you  !    It  has  nothing  to  do  with  color !  Its  behavior    !
> If    any  knows  there    ture    history    most  europen    americans  ( WHITE  PEOPLE)    were    north  African  !      Most  people  belive  Africans    were  all  black  !  Do  they  not !
> ...


preach it my brother.


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by radicalplastic09_@Oct 16 2007, 08:15 AM~9012925
> ******* doesn't mean black person it means ignorant or dumb
> *



Right. Try saying that to the next ignorant or dumb black person you see.


----------



## Smallz (Mar 26, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 16 2007, 08:54 PM~9018648
> *Right.  Try saying that to the next ignorant or dumb black person you see.
> *



:biggrin: :machinegun:


----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

Looks like kill ****** is a no no
WHite [ 26 ] [40.00%] 
Latino [ 23 ] [35.38%] 
Black [ 5 ] [7.69%] 
Asian [ 0 ] [0.00%] 
Mixed white/black [ 3 ] [4.62% ]
Mixed white/mexican [ 5 ] [7.69%] 
Mixed black/mexican [ 1 ] [1.54%] 
Indian [ 1 ] [1.54%] 
Unkown [ 1 ] [1.54%] 
:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Blue s10_@Oct 16 2007, 11:36 PM~9019080
> *Looks like kill ****** is a no no
> WHite  [ 26 ]  [40.00%]
> Latino  [ 23 ]  [35.38%]
> ...



Well if something should happen I will be ready !


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## crxlowrider (Aug 21, 2007)

alright well i guess it is my turn 

screen name =crxlowrider as you can't tell 

real name is = Robert L

age 21 

been building models since i was 12 

low4oshow member

i am cherokee {moms side}german {dads side }irish swedish {ancestors }and i have a mexican uncle so which is a bad mix i have a really bad temper 

so if i seem racist i am sorry but no i don't come out and say racist things to anyone and i do know many white ******* so the n word is not just ment for the black peaple 

I live in 
Dodgeville Wi, population alittle over 4000 

no kids 

2 dogs 

working on a new gf :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Tip Slow (May 4, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 16 2007, 11:21 AM~9013346
> *Nothing   wrong  with  being  IRISH  ! Its not  a   color  its  a  country  !
> Monte  i   now   most  people  here   can't  stand  you  !     It   has  nothing  to  do  with   color !  Its  behavior    !
> If    any  knows  there    ture    history    most   europen    americans   ( WHITE  PEOPLE)     were    north   African  !      Most   people   belive   Africans    were   all  black   !  Do  they   not !
> ...



i understand that mini but it's not gona be that same cause in school i used to beat up white kids(cause i was the tallest one in my grade)and yea i know i was a bully but it won't be the same cause i used to make fun of white kids(and still do)i just hate the fact that im mixed with it and im not tryin to offend irish people or anything but i just don't like it.now i just thought of it,my brothers sisters and fuckin kids are mixed with it :angry: now how in the hell am i gona to tell my brothers and sisters there mixed with irish :angry: :uh:


----------



## regalistic (Jun 27, 2003)

regalistic 


real name : erik

age:30 years old 

white 

from: cincinnati oh

i have 3 boys and 3 damn near step kids

been building for about 15 years


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## maddhopper (Apr 28, 2006)

nick: Maddhopper

name: Paul 

location: Denver (lakewood/Pueblo)

age: 30

race: Mexican-American but I call myself a Lowrider.

kids: 1 son 6yr mexican, 1 girl 2yr mexican

married: mexican-american wife

building: 15+ years

hopping: 12 out of them 15 years

clowing: 10 out of them 15years

racist: no, I hate everyone equally!! bitches! :biggrin:


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AZ WAR CHIEF_@Oct 16 2007, 04:57 AM~9012192
> *DAMN IM THE ONLY NATIVE AMERICAN THAT VOTED
> 
> REAL NAME: ADRIAN
> ...


 Your not alone homie. I am 1/4 Native. :biggrin: 


oneyed


----------



## ShowRodFreak (Aug 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by themonteman_@Oct 16 2007, 04:50 AM~9012173
> *IRISH on our side of the family :angry: im not mad cause i have irish in me i just would have like someone tell me that i was mixed with that shit :uh: .when she said that i damn near fell out the chair i was sittin in.Im sorry for makin fun of the people that's irish
> *


 I too have an Irish temper.


----------



## rodburner1974 (Aug 7, 2006)

I personally give a shit if someone calls me a ****** or ***. i have been called a ****** and a ****** by people that have never even met me in person..... guess what ? I LAUGHED..... seriously , i will laugh if ya make fun of me about ANYTHING..... but one thing i won't laugh about is if you make fun of race when it comes to offending my wife or kid! 

awbcrazy aka trakburner aka crazyhabitude
Drastic Plastics Model Car Club Pres.
Traditional Rod and Kustom forum owner
Vintage Models and Promos yahoo group owner
The Model Pigs yahoo group owner
www.thedpmcc.com web master



Real Name Bob Black OR by birth... Robert Edward Black Jr.

33 yrs old 

Omaha, Nebraska where you can go to Africa and Mexico all in one day!

Italian/Caucasion

Half Hispanic daughter and Hispanic wife

Fuck with me and you will pay......that is my motto


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

name: Kneco Jr.

Age: 12 and 3/4

location:Saginaw used to live in Detroit

race:black

comment: hmmmmm theres not alot of black folks on here

:nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 25 2007, 05:29 PM~9084261
> *name: Kneco Jr.
> 
> Age: 12 and 3/4
> ...


But there is ALLOT OF BUILDERS!! Thats all that matters :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

modelsbyroni name, jerome / 39yrs/ black/ cleveland, oh/ northcoast automotive modellers/ build cars & semis. gt luv 4 everybody unless u rub me da wrong way.


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

real name: Don B. Ward jr 

age:27


im 100% cree native and damn proud of it 

location: Edmonton, Alberta,Canada 

i have 2 kids 4yr old daughter and 7yr old son both 3\4 native 1\4 white 

married to my lovely half white half native wife for 9 yrs

and am i racist that would be a big hell no!!!!!! 

if your down with me im down with you :biggrin:


----------



## sponserdsk8ter (Aug 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Oct 25 2007, 05:33 PM~9084289
> *But there is ALLOT OF BUILDERS!! Thats all that matters  :biggrin:
> *


yeah i guest so :biggrin:


----------



## mistabuggs (Jun 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sponserdsk8ter_@Oct 25 2007, 06:29 PM~9084261
> *name: Kneco Jr.
> 
> Age: 12 and 3/4
> ...



Name: Mista Buggs Original Founder/Editor of Scale Lowrider Modeler Magazine aka Lowlife

Age:36

Race: Black as Wesley Snipes...well maybe not THAT damn black...but chocolate!

No kids jus a bunch of bad ass neices and nephews that don't know me til they want chit!

Married: Wife is beautiful Hispanic!

Location: H-Town Baby!

Comment: I could give a damn what race you are as long as you like to put your imagination in plastic!!!


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

TIME MACHINE

Wilson Montemayor aka: WILL

Race: 100% FILIPINO

Age: 34 yrs old

Married to a FILIPINA

1 Daughter

Not a bit racist...But there's always a few rotten apples in every race but can't blame their race for that.


----------



## Mariusf78 (May 8, 2007)

Mariusf78

Real Name: Marius E. Free

Age: 28

Location: Columbia, South Carolina

Race: Black

Status: Single

Kids: 0

Comment: I Love everybody :biggrin:


----------



## DOPE-SCALEMODELS (Jan 27, 2007)

ORALE VATO-
REAL NAME-MARIO ESTRADA (NO NOT RELATED TO FUKIN ERIK ESTRADA :cheesy: )
LOCATION-IDAHO FALLS, IDAHO
AGE-27
RACE-PURO MEXICANO 
STATUS-MARRIED FOR 7 YRS TO A LOVELY CHICANA 2 BOYS ONE 5 YRS OLD ONE 16 YRS OLD
INTERESTS-LONG WALKS ON THE BEACH CANDLE LIGHT DINNERS AND FUKIN BULDIN MODELS, NAH JK BOUT THE FIRST TWO COMMENTS PERO IM NOT RACIST, SHIT I PROLLY GOT EVERY RACE IN MY WHOLE FAMILIA WITH IN LAWS AND SHIT YA KNO. ALSO I DONT KNO BOUT YOU OTHER VATOS THAT ARE OF MEXICAN DECENT (LATINO) PERO WHEN ALL THE WALK-OUTS AND STRIKES WERE GOIN ON WITH LA RAZA THAT BROUGHT OUT THE RACISM IN EVERYBODY THAT WAS RACIST AROUND HERE, LIKE GEORGE LOPEZ SAYS "FTP" FUCK THOSE PUTOS :guns: :guns: :barf: :barf:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DOPE-SCALEMODELS_@Nov 1 2007, 09:37 PM~9135857
> *ORALE VATO-
> REAL NAME-MARIO ESTRADA (NO NOT RELATED TO FUKIN ERIK ESTRADA :cheesy: )
> LOCATION-IDAHO FALLS, IDAHO
> ...



wtf? you was 11 and had a kid?


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 1 2007, 09:49 PM~9135948
> *wtf?    you was 11 and had a kid?
> *


 :0 :0 Daymn


----------



## IBLDMYOWN (Aug 1, 2007)

IBLDMYOWN
REAL NAME-JIM ROTHROCK AKA BJ
LOCATION-ST JOSEPH MISSOURI

AGE 34

RACE-GERMAN,IRISH,INDIAN, BUT WHAT FCKN DIFFERENCE DOES IT MAKE?

STATUS- MARRIED-BEEN WITH THE BALL AND CHAIN FOR 10 YEARS.WE HAVE 2 KIDS A 15 YEAR OLD DAUGHTER AND A 9 YEAR OLD SON.


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

Damn, this is a stupid topic! 
That's the cool thing about the internet...it doesn't matter what you are because we all share the same hobby/lifestyle! 
Only the ignorent/insecure people care...and I don't pay attention to those kind of people so should all of you guys.


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by jevries_@Nov 1 2007, 11:10 PM~9136891
> *Damn, this is a stupid topic!
> That's the cool thing about the internet...it doesn't matter what you are because we all share the same hobby/lifestyle!
> Only the ignorent/insecure people care...and I don't pay attention to those kind of people so should all of you guys.
> *


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TIME MACHINE_@Oct 26 2007, 01:45 PM~9090381
> *TIME MACHINE
> 
> Wilson Montemayor aka: WILL
> ...


Pare'
Gusto Mo Ito 
Muka can Puet
Bakla 
:biggrin: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: 

That's all I know  I was told they were good pick up lines :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Nov 2 2007, 12:41 AM~9137063
> *Pare'
> Gusto Mo Ito
> Muka can Puet
> ...


 :uh: hey big deee are u trying to pick up on time machine :biggrin: 

it sure sounds like it j/k homie :biggrin:


----------



## aztek_warrior (Nov 20, 2006)

aztek_warrior

Real name: Rodolfo AKA Rudy

Location: SW Minnesota

Race: Mexican

Age: 22

Status: Married, she's white

Kids: 1 baby girl, love her to death..

Interest: Everything and anything about cars and spending time with 
my familia. Building models and kicking it with the homies from LIL....

Not racist but i'll call it like i see it, even if its my own race....


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I hate to bring up old topics and I didnt want to start a new one, but there are a lot of people here I dont see on the list so far. Like myself. :biggrin:

Real Name: Vance Moore but I got by (Junior)

Age: 28, 29 Next month

Location: Geneva Ohio

Race: White

Status: Married

Kids: 3 boys currently and my wife is 5 months pregnant

Hobbies: Beer, sports and model building.

Lets see who else is out there


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Fuck it, I'll do this too.
Name: James

Age:33

Location: Tijuana MX/ San Diego CA

Race: WhiteBread

Status: Girlfriend who is Mexican all the way

Interests: Building Model Cars mostly influenced by the lowrider and minitruckin lifestyle. Smoke about a pack a day, Music wise, I listen to a variety, but mostly Old Skool Funk and Hip Hop ( and not that Soulja Boy Tell Em Bullshit) mostly late 80's to late 90's Rap.

Far From Racist. I just cant tolerate stupid people


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Jun 9 2009, 02:29 PM~14139059
> *Fuck it, I'll do this too.
> Name: James
> 
> ...



Hehehe wonderbread :biggrin:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Aaron Garcia

26

Santa Fe,NM

Latino

(1) SON


----------



## airbrushmaster (Mar 15, 2007)

AIRBRUSHMASTER
C.M.B.I.


ROBERT

26 yrs old

SANTA MARIA, CA


WHITE/MEXI-CAN

I HAVE A DAUGHTER 6 YEARS OLD...AND A SEXY ASS WIFE

HATERS DONT HATE ME FOR RACE THEY HATE ME FOR MY ONE BUILD....LOL ALL I HAVE IS ONE BUILD THIS YEAR DAMN.... SLOW I AM...


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Nate Newberry

28

S'Port, LA

White

Portuguese wife

9 month old Daughter


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

James

29 years old

****** 

Jackson, Michigan

Married with 16 month old daughter

I'm not racist, I hate everyone equally :biggrin:


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

Real Name: Antonio

Age: 40

Location: Naples, Florida

Race: "black" but I'm really a lighter shade of brown.










Status: Married

Kids: 2 boys, a betta, a leopard gecko (hey, I provide for their asses too! :biggrin: )

Hobbies: Cars, BMX bikes, Buildin' models,


----------



## Bos82 (Oct 6, 2008)

Name: Patrick Boscarino
Age: 27
Race: White. THe italian Stallion!!!! lol
Status: Married
Kids: Too many!!!!! hahaha. 1 with the wifey. Two stepchildren. 
Wife: Half white/ Half Mexican.....Acts white as fuck though!!!!!!!! hahahahaha. j/p
Hobbies: Drankin, smokin, sports, models, and music.
I live in Arizona, wanna move back to Cali, and was born and raised for most of my life in New Jersey. 
8 years served in the Marine Corps. 
I have lived around and with all different races. I respect them all and try to understand them as much as possible. That way I can make fun of everyone including myself. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## AJ128 (Aug 19, 2008)

NAME : AL MARTINEZ
AGE : 32
RACE: MEXICAN/GERMAN
STATUS : MARRIED
I HAVE TWO BOYS ONES 11 AND THE OTHER IS 3 WEEKS
MY WIFE IS HALF WHITE HALF MEXICAN AND FINE AS WINE
HOBBIES: CARS,MODEL BUILDING , BMX BIKES, SPORTS, JACK DANIELS
I RESPECT ALL RACES AS LONG AS THEY DONT GET IN MY WAY


----------



## kenny (May 6, 2008)

NAME : Ken or Kenny
AGE : 42
RACE: White
STATUS : recently divorced

I don't hate anyone except my dumb bitch ex-wife.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

NAME : Derrick
AGE : 14
RACE: mixed-white/black
STATUS: in a relationship or 6months


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 9 2009, 07:06 PM~14141963
> *NAME : Derrick
> AGE : 14
> RACE: mixed-white/black
> ...


 :0 Damn, Lil D, I knew you were young but not THAT young! Keep up the good work bro.


----------



## TIME MACHINE (Mar 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee+Nov 2 2007, 12:41 AM~9137063-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

MR.1/16TH :biggrin: 

NAME: SANTIAGO A. HERNANDEZ  

AGE:39 YEARS YOUNG  

LOCATION: SOCAL CALIFAS  

RACE: A Krazy Navajo/Shoshonee/Mexican/Spanish/Confuzed Jewish Mutherfucker :cheesy: 

STATUS: DEVORCED FOR TWO YEARS NOW BUT SEEING A PORTAGEE GIRL AND SHE IS BEAUTIFUL!!  

I HAVE A 4 YEAR OLD LIL GIRL AND FAMILIA AROUND THE WORLD!!  


I LOVE TO BUILD MODEL CARS AND TRUCKS IN 1/16TH SCALE AND I AM CURRENTLY CHILAXING FROM BUILDING FOR A MINUTE BUT I WILL BE BACK ON THE GRIND THIS WEEK. I AM A FORMER OLYMPIC ARCHER FROM 84-96 AND WILL BE BACK IN TRIANING FOR THE GAMES IN ENGLAND. :biggrin: 

RACES: HELL NO!! I HATE EVERYONE EQUALLY!!  HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!
JUST KIDDY YA'LL  I AGREE WITH "WONDERBREAD" I HATE STUPID PEOPLE


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

damn been a while since i been on here...

name is Andy

i'm 16

i live in Las Cruces, NM

I rep EXTAZY car club!!!

race is mostly Mexican, a lil white and some Cherokee

I joke around about being racist (although I shouldn't) but I'm not racist. My step-dad and I used to be extremely racist against a certain race and we ended up moving in right next door to some of them, but i kinda had a wakeup call not to hate on any one thing because the more you hate the stronger it becomes plus we are all God's children


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

*DODGERS BABY #1* i have a small collection of cars 1:1's a few type 2 bus's a 1970 impala my pride and joy(first car ever) and 2 scion xbs and one toyota bB

RACES: i have no problem with anyone but i cant stand ignorant and stupid people!!


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

SWEETDREAMER

C.M.B.A

Name: Jeremy Wylie

location:Comox Valley, B.C., Canada

Race: irish, italian, german, english, with some native in there, mostly CANADIAN!

Status: pretty much married, 5 year old son, 7 year old with ex

Tile worker, jack of all trades, own three vehicles, one on the road, two projects, 85 cutty and a 66 rambler(first car).

Not racist, just think a lot of peaple need a stupid sign, to warn us of them :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## D.L.O.Styles (Jan 26, 2009)

D.L.O.styles

DARREN L OTTMAN

31

MCBA MEMBER


WHITE


DAYTONA BEACH, FLORIDA

DIVORCED, AND ABOUT TO BE REMARRIED! :uh: :biggrin: 


I HAVE TWO SONS AND A STEPDAUGHTER, MY OLDEST JUST TURNED 11 YESTERDAY AND HE WHITE, AND PHILIPINO, MY OTHER TWO ARE WHITE.

I HAVE A TILE AND STUCCO REPAIR BUSINESS CALLED DLOSTYLES. I ALSO DO TATTOOS AND I HAVE SOME RENTAL UNITS. AND I HAVE ALOT OF CARS THAT I FIX FOR FUN, AND ONCE IN A WHILE I SELL THEM.


I'M NOT RACIAST AT ALL AND I THINK IT VERY IGNORANT AND A WASTE OF EVERYONES TIME! :biggrin:


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

User name:undead white boy

Actual name:Kevin

Location:Fontana,CA

Ethnicity:GERMAN

Status:single :biggrin: 

Job:Mechanic in training

Racist To:No one race at all everyone is the same color on the inside  .


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

This thread reminded me of this....lol

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_8r2a2v2Ph4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_8r2a2v2Ph4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>

although,

24

born in Miami. Parents are Cuban.

I hate ignorant fucks, not because of their race. 

:cheesy:


----------



## Chrisp (Jan 16, 2009)

~CHRISP~

NAME: CHRIS

AGE: 19

WHITE / ITALIAN

LOCATION: TORONTO, ON


----------



## Marcos Cruz (May 29, 2009)

I am Revellamtlindbergpolarlightsfujimiaoshimatamiyarican!!!!! At least while i'm in this forum!! 

My name: Marcos Cruz

Puerto Rican and very proud of it!

47 years young

PR wife and kids and yes, there is one race I hate, it's the Nascar type race!!!

Have too many good friends from different countries, no time or desire to hate!!!

Currently living in Maryland.


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Real name: Chris

Location: Tilburg , Holland

Age: 19

White

I can get along with all people really , its aboutpersonality not color


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real name : Jim

Location : Lowell Mass U.S.A.

Age: 60

White


One of the oldest on lil and proud of it. Building models since I was 5 and still love it...now likin and learning about building lo lows...


----------



## Siim123 (Nov 19, 2008)

Real name: Siim

Location: Estonia

White

Not racist at all, even though Estonia is not very friendly for different races, 51 years of Russian occupation did its work!


----------



## las_crucez (May 20, 2007)

^^^thats a cool name


----------



## PIGEON (May 16, 2006)

PIGEON

24

MEXICAN
CHICAGO


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

Real name: Asshole aka Eric

Club: MASTERPIECESMODELCARCLUB

Race : I like drag racing the most

Location: S.F. Bay Area since birth

Children: One son 

I 100% pure mut, (Portugese, German ,and Norwiegen. )My wife is gray, (black mixed with a little white.) :biggrin: Having grown up in the Bay Area I find it hard to be racist. The only thing I'm against is stupid people . One thing I've always wonder is , for those that say that every race should stay with there own , are they into inbreading? Because if you think about it , to keep one race strong that would mean keepn' it in the family.


----------



## truscale (Dec 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Oct 13 2007, 11:47 AM~8992655
> *Mademan
> Real Name Mike
> 
> ...


DAM you can't get any whiter than that :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BUMP


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

User name: tunzafun

Actual name: Matt Chambers

Age: 22

Location: Louisville, KY

Ethnicity: Caucasion (German and a lil Irish i think) and fat as fuck!! lol

Status: single; no offspring

Job: 3 yrs as a Baker at Krispy Kreme :biggrin: Hot donuts anybody?  

Racist To: absolutely no one. i have friends of all races. i was brought up 2 "treat everyone tha way u want 2 be treated" and i definitely live by that 2 tha fullest. Even though bout half my family is prejudice (even tho they say theyre not) i am definitely not. Racism is ignorant and proposterous. So if ur racist u better not be round me cuz ill let u kno bout urself rite quick :angry: i cant stand all these racist fucks out here. Like some of u have said "were all God's children." He created us equally. No other race is better than tha next. Now why tha hell cant we all just get along? :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 5 2009, 04:48 PM~15575078
> *User name: tunzafun
> 
> Actual name: Matt Chambers
> ...


Sorry Matt, I had to :biggrin:


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Nov 6 2009, 12:04 AM~15578102
> *Sorry Matt, I had to :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


wrong donuts homie! but i aint mad at ya :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Oct 13 2007, 09:54 AM~8992217
> *I think the words "nowhere" and "Indiana" pretty much have the same meaning.
> *


that's funny


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

I see the division all the time..i wish we could all read people's mind's
because then nothing would be a problem (or everything would be a problem)
at least you would know who to hang with and who to stay away from if you know yourself? Hell if I could read minds . I would be in some beautiful womans
arms right now instead of on my pc..because i would know who is attracted to me and who finds me repulsive....
okay you see how years of racial rejection and abuse has fucked me up?
Hydrohype,,,, i am in my 40's.....my mom is black and cherekee indian. my dad was puerto-rican with a jewish mom. they came from New york..
i was lied to by two different women. who had sons by me..but said they were 
someone else's kid's! i live in the san fernado valley..the arm pit of so/cal.
We are all a little defensive about race...In other words, it's not hard to hate back.
if you feel you are in danger or you feal you are being denied something because of your race.....fuck yea! it' not hard to hate an oppresser..and an oppresser 
can come in alot of other colors other than white.. A few years ago in los angeles
(inocent people were being tear gassed and beet down, brown innocent poeple
black innocent people, they were being beat down by brown men, black men,
white men, they were being beet down by men and women in blue iniforms!
those same uniforms that were taught are to be worn by people who should be protecting us! yea puttin a leash on hatred? starts at home...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

BIGDOGG323


NAME: FRANK


CLUB: D2Sm.c


race: A PROUD MEXICAN


LOCATION : LOS ANGELES CALIFORNIA


HAVE 2 KIDS 1 BOY 2 GIRLS AND PROUD OF THEM


RACIST: ONLY TO PEOPLE THAT ARE RACIST TO ME AND MY FAMILY OTHER THAN THAT I COULD CARE LESS ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE OR ANYBODY AND THATS BEING THE MOST HONEST I COULD BE BUT RACIST NOT AT ALL!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjkj87 (Jan 22, 2009)

TO ALL U KEYBOARD GANGSTER'S

This RACIST shit is just that ( shit-bullshit) the truth of the matter is a lot of you fuck's are just keyboard gangster's. If you out by yourself 9 out of 10 time you wouldn’t say shit to someone you THINK you don't like, unless you have some your pussy friend's with you. I been through some shit with a member on here before, talking all that bla bla shit--- after I reminded him I had his address from a e-bay tri and he hade my, he stop all the shit talking, knowing he can be got like anybody. some of you shit talker's can't even build.

FOR ALL THE REAL BUILD'S OUT THERE KEEP YOUR LOVE FOR THE HOBBY STRONG. DON'T HATE, HAVE LOVE FOR YOUR NEXT MAN.

kjkj87 :ken

BLACK: MAN
BLACK: WIFE
BLACK: KID'S
BLACK: CAR
and have no problem with giving BLACK eyes


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Nov 6 2009, 08:48 PM~15588343
> *wrong donuts homie! but i aint mad at ya  :biggrin:
> *


I know. But still funny. LOL


----------



## mazdagt1 (Jan 23, 2008)

real name: tyler

age:23

location: lima ohio

martial status: have a fiance

children: non yet but one on the way due in june sometime.

race: white

my dad and mom are both white but arnt together and my one bro is all white the other one is half white half black and my lil sis is the same thing half and half.

i love my fam like nothin else in this world and i absolutely hate racist fucks.

im not racist except against racist people... :biggrin:


----------



## TBK1 (Dec 20, 2007)

REAL NAME: T.L.(TBK1)

AGE:33(34 IN DEC)

LOCATION: MEMPHIS,TN

MARTIAL STAT:WIDOWED

CHILDREN:4+ 2 GRANDKIDS(3 SONS,1GIRL,2GRANDSONS)
RACE:1/4 BLACK,1/4INDIAN,1/4 JAMAICAN,1/4NIGERIAN

HOBBIES:MUSIC PRODUCTION, MY KIDS AND BUILDING MODELS.

MY WIFE WAS HALF BLACK/WHITE.MY MOM IS 1/2 BLACK/INDIAN AND MY DAD IS 1/2 JAMAICAN/NIGERIAN.

RACIST IS NOT A WORD I USE DUE TO THE FACT THAT MY FAMILY CONSIST OF SO MANY DIFFERENT REGIONS OF THE WORLD AND COLOR. TO ME, TO HATE SOMEONE THAT ISN'T OF YOUR CREED OR COLOR IS FOOLISH AND NEVER RESPECTED. LOVE IS WHAT I LIVE FOR EVERYDAY AND FOR A PERSON TO HATE ME,MY FAMILY, AND ANYONE IS BENEATH ME AND DISMISSED. YA DIG!


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

bump!


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

Real name: Jorge


Age: 42

Location: The big LBC, Long Beach, California

married 

have 2 boys

race: Mexicano


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

STREETRACEKING REAL NAME PHILLIP AKA LIL PHIL BLACK ALL DAY AND NIGHT LONG 3 KIDS NO JOB I GET UALL MONEY FROM THE GOV LOL....... ONLY A RACIST 2 BITCH AS PEOPLE . WHAT I LIKE TO DO IS GAT HIGH MAKE MONEY AND MODELS AND ON WEEKENDS LOVE TO C MY OLD LADY RACE MY CAR! AND YES SHE WILL KICK YO ASS AT THE LIGHT if yo shit ant right!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

Real name: JERAL
Age: 30

Location: Niagara Falls, N.Y.

been togther for 12 year's now married for 4 years

Proud father of 3 girlz.... lil one is 2, middle 11 an oldest is 12
race: mut...lol..
irish, german, 50%native american, :0


----------



## lowlow94 (Oct 1, 2009)

IM CAMERON

16

IM THE BABY OUT OF MY TWO OLDER BROTHERS

IM A BUNCH OF SHIT ALL MIXED UP :biggrin:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Nov 7 2009, 01:51 PM~15592408
> *I see the division all the time..i wish we could all read people's mind's
> because then nothing would be a problem (or everything would be a problem)
> at least you would know who to hang with and who to stay away from if you know yourself?  Hell if I could read minds . I would be in some beautiful womans
> ...


yea I said that in Nov. 09...so?


----------

